# Transit Police



## topcop50

got a card in the mail today. Was curious if anyone can give me an idea of how busy this department is before I seriously consider it. Any insight it appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Mitpo62

A good friend of mine is a sergeant on the T. He and I worked together on the same job in Florida. He's been on at the T almost 10 years and LOVES it! Like any other job, plenty to do if you want to. More importantly, you should NEVER pass up an opportunity when it comes knocking on your door. :grin:


----------



## s1w

If you want info, PM me


----------



## militia_man

topcop50 - About what number are you on the MBTA list? Did the card say how many positions they intend to fill?


----------



## DevilDog1775

topcop50 said:


> got a card in the mail today. Was curious if anyone can give me an idea of how busy this department is before I seriously consider it. Any insight it appreciated. Thanks


Is this from the MBTA list?


----------



## NegroRotary

My card say, they are hiring 5 bilingual(spanish) officer, i don't know if i'm in a different list for the department since i'm bilingual, but i'm #19 in the list.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

I got a card saying they are hiring 10 females.


----------



## 94c

My card said...5 spanish speaking, 4 females singing, 3 mexican nationals, 2 troopers trooping and a la-----ter------al from worcester pd.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

94c said:


> My card said...5 spanish speaking, 4 females singing, 3 mexican nationals, 2 troopers trooping and a la-----ter------al from worcester pd.


:L: NICE...!


----------



## DevilDog1775

Officer Dunngeon said:


> I got a card saying they are hiring 10 females.


Wonder when they're going to get around to hiring English speaking males? ](*,)


----------



## laxball33

Are you trying to transfer or get on? Your profile says 1960 dob so I can't imagine your going to start fresh on a new career at 45 but if so, I say take what you can get.... there's alway lateral transfers
If you are already on, a guy from the T just came to my department and his reason was for money and retirement (mostly retirement) other than that he said he loved it.


----------



## DODK911

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Officer Dunngeon*
_I got a card saying they are hiring 10 females._

Wonder when they're going to get around to hiring English speaking males? ](*,)

8O English speaking males! Are you kidding me? Your better off to keep hitting your head against the wall.

Semper FI


----------



## RedWaterMan

Is the T a civil service department?


----------



## RedWaterMan

My bad, found my answer, ignore the above.


----------



## NegroRotary

just got a call, this list is not good, they are going to re send card again


----------



## mpd61

The Transit Police retirement is funky to say the least.............

1. No Military buy-back
2. No transfer of state/municipal time

They have their own retirement system which requires 23 years minimum service. So if you're over age 42, forget it, even with prior service cuz it don't count.


----------



## DVET1979

You'll get your shot my FellowBelleauWoodsman(Devil Dog1775), Apparently the T wants to hire people(***** ROTARY YOU ARE A VETERAN SO THIS DOESNT APPLY TO YOU BECAUSE YOU DO DESERVE A CARD ANYWAY BEING 19 ON THE LIST AND DID TOP ME BY A FEW PLACES, SO HATS OFF) who do not have at least a combination of 2 of the following(1) Male genitalia (2) English as their first language(3) or of pure European descent.


----------



## EOD1

DevilDog1775 said:


> Wonder when they're going to get around to hiring English speaking males? ](*,)


oh god no. not until they hire enough for PC purposes.


----------



## NegroRotary

well now they send me 2 card, one for spanish speaking and a regular one, lets see what happened, i turned my application already and now waiting for them to review it and start the bakground, I'll let you guys (and girls) know what's going on.


----------



## mpd61

funny thing DVET1979...........

I'm 100 proof anglo-saxon, male, and I got a card too!

:sh:


----------



## EOD1

if i could only combine the last CS test (DVET) & the test i took b4 that (99) i would be sittin alot better w/ MBTA. oh well there is always '07


----------



## mpd61

EOD1,

Just letting you know, the "Transit Police" require you pay your *OWN WAY* (tuition) to their academy if you're appointed. It is $2400 and you pay no later than the first day of class, which the next is tentatively _April 10th, 2006_. Also, if for whatever reason you leave the agency within 18 Months from appointment, you owe them $2400 for the uniforms you get to keep.

I'd be proud to graduate from the MBTA Academy, but I have reservations about paying ransom for the opportunity. 
:-(


----------



## T4567

most depts are like that. you pay for the academy and they buy all your uniforms.


----------



## Guest

mpd61 said:


> Just letting you know, the "Transit Police" require you pay your *OWN WAY* (tuition) to their academy if you're appointed. It is $2400 and you pay no later than the first day of class, which the next is tentatively _April 10th, 2006_. Also, if for whatever reason you leave the agency within 18 Months from appointment, you owe them $2400 for the uniforms you get to keep.


That's ridiculous.


----------



## mpd61

T4567 said:


> most depts are like that. you pay for the academy and they buy all your uniforms.


Most departments? Name em all please, or even just a dozen...........go ahead.
:-k


----------



## EOD1

well back b4 they eliminated the self sponsor program and when i was making an ass ton of $$$ in the middle east i started an academy fund to:
1. pay for the F/T academy
2. pay for uniforms and equipment
3. & help w/ the finances.
so i would not care at all. that does kinda sux mpd, but i wouldn't care. hell i would work for Millville PD and the chief friggin hates my whole family. which means i would be tourtured.


----------



## s1w

When did the T start making people pay for the academy?


----------



## NegroRotary

I guess they will have hard time to hire people due to this $2400 you have to come up front.


----------



## CBayer222

HAHAHAHA you and everyone else that deserves a fair chance


----------



## fjmas1976

They cut down the number of people they were hiring from 25 to 10.............4 from the female list, 4 from the "Minority/language-speaking list", and two from the normal list........ ](*,)


----------



## NegroRotary

Patrolman O'hara came to my house yesterday, he said they are looking to hire 500 in the next 5 years, how true is that, i don't know. I'm not getting my hope high, but good luck to everyone that are being consider for this 10 positions.


----------



## amf232

most departments make you pay for the academy, they just take it out of you check weekly... for 78 weeks.


----------



## NegroRotary

they told me i need to have the $2400 the first day of class


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

mpd61 said:


> EOD1,
> 
> Just letting you know, the "Transit Police" require you pay your *OWN WAY* (tuition) to their academy if you're appointed. It is $2400 and you pay no later than the first day of class, which the next is tentatively _April 10th, 2006_. Also, if for whatever reason you leave the agency within 18 Months from appointment, you owe them $2400 for the uniforms you get to keep.
> 
> I'd be proud to graduate from the MBTA Academy, but I have reservations about paying ransom for the opportunity.
> :-(


stop bitching!!!! and go!!!!


----------



## NegroRotary

Have the interview tomorrow at 1900 hrs, they also scheduled me for the physical on 2/22, will keep uptades on the process


----------



## ArchAngel2

NegroRotary said:


> they told me i need to have the $2400 the first day of class


Yup,,, bring your check book and a pen, they want their $$$$$ before they even yell at you. Just make sure that you have $$$ before you bounce a check.:ninja:


----------



## ArchAngel2

long time ago


s1w said:


> When did the T start making people pay for the academy?


----------



## ArchAngel2

:baby01:


94c said:


> My card said...5 spanish speaking, 4 females singing, 3 mexican nationals, 2 troopers trooping and a la-----ter------al from worcester pd.


----------



## NegroRotary

I got the money my man!


----------



## NegroRotary

Had the panel interview yesterday, there were 4 sgt asking questions mainly about community policing and a couple scenario involving your partner. I think i did good, i should recieve a letter either saying, "they don't want me/they bypass me/conditional pre employment offer". I also heard that a lot of ppl failed the background, anyone know something about that? and the other rumor is that a lot of ppl turned then down the second time around. I'll keep posting as I go through the process


----------



## frank dreban

Check out this link. http://www.mass.gov/Eeops/docs/msp/crime_reporting/crime_report_2002_2003.pdf it is the crime report for 02-03 for the state. The T and state police are on the same page (21 of 25) so you can compare. Lets see....Aggravated Assaults, State Police total 78. T Police 543. Yea I guess they are busy.



topcop50 said:


> got a card in the mail today. Was curious if anyone can give me an idea of how busy this department is before I seriously consider it. Any insight it appreciated. Thanks


----------



## DVET1979

I am an English speaking white male who got a card from the T, but as I said in earlier posts, I already have a CS position, so I passed it up. As for the youg lad who started this post, if your not on a CS job already then GO FOR IT because you'll never know when an oppurtunity like this will come up again. I am i the high 20's on the list if anyone is curious.


----------



## NegroRotary

Pass the interview, got letter of pre employment offer, doing physical on the 22nd, and then the Psych test


----------



## SPINMASS

congrads, good luck


----------



## NegroRotary

Thanks! anyone else going to the MBTA academy?


----------



## tomcats

Good academy........better start running now though.........the sniper and uncle Frank will be on your ass!!!! Make sure your squared away and wear a suit to orientation. Label all your gear!!!!!!


----------



## NegroRotary

How much running? and when is the orientation? if you know the date? i think the academy start Apr 10


----------



## Skidaddy

NegroRotary said:


> How much running? and when is the orientation? if you know the date? i think the academy start Apr 10


I heard its MCRD Quincy... (just thru threads on this page) I started running once they told me they are sending the candidates to the MBTA Academy...

Orientation is April 3rd..


----------



## NegroRotary

now what is MCRD Quincy? I'm not good with Mass terminology


----------



## mpd61

It's actually the Navy Reserve Center on Sea Street in Quincy. (Real close to the Quincy P.D.)

Run Forest.....RUN!!
:85565:


----------



## NegroRotary

thanks!


----------



## tomcats

you'll be running ten by the end......have fun on those hill runs and black week!!!!!!.......not 2 mention the ten minute push up......one of my favorites......flutter kicks, side straddle hops, navy seal push ups, chief churchill, you'll be in good shape when you get out........lots of barking the first few weeks but as long as you're squared away you'll be fine


----------



## Skidaddy

tomcats said:


> you'll be running ten by the end......have fun on those hill runs and black week!!!!!!.......not 2 mention the ten minute push up......one of my favorites......flutter kicks, side straddle hops, navy seal push ups, chief churchill, you'll be in good shape when you get out........lots of barking the first few weeks but as long as you're squared away you'll be fine


I can't wait... :thumbup:


----------



## Polch

has the 15th MPOC graduated yet?


----------



## kjj822

feb 24 1100hrs


----------



## tomcats

oh ya......play that funky music white boy!!!!!!!


----------



## FSCPD902

Watertown PD is sending 10 to the MBTA on April 10th.


----------



## FSCPD902

FSCPD902 said:


> Watertown PD is sending 10 to the MBTA on April 10th.


Any other towns sending recruits to the MBTA academy in April???


----------



## Polch

have they already done the Physical Abilities Test


----------



## FSCPD902

Polch said:


> have they already done the Physical Abilities Test


Not that I know of.


----------



## Polch

from what i understand Reading PD will be sending recruits


----------



## FSCPD902

I believe Watertown is scheduled for the PAT test on March 23rd, with the pre-test this thursday, as long as all the medical paperwork is in.


----------

